# Negging non steroid users



## SFW (Mar 5, 2012)

If you dont use gear, i might neg you. It would behoove you to start abusing gears as soon as possible if youre natty.

If i suspect you of being natty, i will call you out. You will be required to submit a picture with date etc.

Then a poll will be conducted whether or not you should be banned.

Sincerely,

SFW


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2012)

fuck you..come at me bro!!!!!!!


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 5, 2012)

Agreed


----------



## SFW (Mar 5, 2012)

You should be highly concerned...pale creatine deity!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 5, 2012)

We're supposed to work out here?  I thought this was a community for the elderly and obese after seeing KOS and Rednacks photos.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## D-Lats (Mar 5, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> We're supposed to work out here?  I thought this was a community for the elderly and obese after seeing KOS and Rednacks photos.



No one said anything about working out. You only need to take gear.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2012)

SFW said:


> You should be highly concerned...pale creatine deity!


 Fuck you bro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go ahead and put me at the top of your gay poll..Get it fag....85% of this nigga don't even workout..so come at me fag bro


----------



## SFW (Mar 5, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> No one said anything about working out. You only need to take gear.



This!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2012)

SFW said:


> This!








get with it nigga


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2012)

i'd rather be negged to death than have a penoris.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats on moderator, SFW.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2012)

^^^^Wish granted LW..I'll have to get you on the reload in 24H...See u then...GICH


----------



## Tesla (Mar 5, 2012)

I've seen the needle and the damage done.........






YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2012)

the rock looks like he's lithping in that gif. look athhole....


----------



## Curt James (Mar 5, 2012)

Son of a bitch. 

LW, I just took a red bullet for you! 

_bang bang_

DGG, come at me bro!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Son of a bitch.
> 
> LW, I just took a red bullet for you!
> 
> ...


 don't worry in 24 hours she'll get one on the house...
I hope remember i'm going to hit a few dive bars in NYC now and then stalk the subway for trannys and catsLast night i left one underground club at dawn and went back to the hotel with her..GICH


----------



## cg89 (Mar 5, 2012)

fuckin pussies


----------



## Tesla (Mar 5, 2012)

Does anybody know, how the story really goes?
How the story really goes?
Or should we all just hum along


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 5, 2012)

Let's get this neg party started...


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 5, 2012)

Just loaded 250mg of Bayer Primobolan up...


----------



## boss (Mar 5, 2012)

Must be nice to get free gears.


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Just loaded 250mg of Bayer Primobolan up...


 
You scared they will neg you cause your not taking any gear?  Ill take some of that HG primo Ill check it out for you make sure it's gtg.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 5, 2012)

boss said:


> Must be nice to get free gears.


Nothing is free...


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 5, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> You scared they will neg you cause your not taking any gear?  Ill take some of that HG primo Ill check it out for you make sure it's gtg.


Last time I used it it stung a bit. Real Primo has a bit of a kick.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Nothing is free...



heavyiron, gears economist! 

*There Ain't No Such Thing As A Free Lunch (TANSTAAFL) Definition | Investopedia*


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Last time I used it it stung a bit. Real Primo has a bit of a kick.


 
I hear it goes in smooth but sore the next day.  any truth to this


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2012)

are we talking about bigbenj's penis again?


----------



## secdrl (Mar 5, 2012)

Heavy's AAS stash.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 5, 2012)

Heavy I thought you said you were letting up? Or was that just bs like me leaving ag?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 5, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> I hear it goes in smooth but sore the next day.  any truth to this


  Bayer is super thick oil. It takes forever to inject. No pain during the inject but you feel it the next day.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 5, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Heavy I thought you said you were letting up? Or was that just bs like me leaving ag?


I have been on replacement HRT for 2 months now. Today I added some Primo. I'm taking it easy until my labs straighten out.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2012)

'PCT' is not an acceptable excuse


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Does anybody know, how the story really goes?
> How the story really goes?
> Or should we all just hum along


 WTF are you talking about


----------



## malk (Mar 6, 2012)

what about people who look crap on gear,,worse than a natty lol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2012)

malk said:


> what about people who look crap on gear,,worse than a natty lol.



Anyone you have in mind?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2012)

That washed out old fuck GoPro should be negged.

Says he's natty & pimps shitty placebos to unsuspecting noobs. 

Definitely takes his beta-al intra-anally, he is a self-confessed former God on this site


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 6, 2012)

What the fuck is this shit? One day as a mod and hes alrready starting the neg train.
I'm on the meth diet, does that count?


P.S. Congrats on the Mod position


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 6, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> ^^^^Wish granted LW..I'll have to get you on the reload in 24H...See u then...GICH



where's my anti penoris vaccine?


----------



## Watson (Mar 6, 2012)

i need an exemption, medical grounds!


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 6, 2012)

Natty and low post count.  Uh oh^^^


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 6, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> What the fuck is this shit? One day as a mod and hes alrready starting the neg train.
> I'm on the meth diet, does that count?
> 
> 
> P.S. Congrats on the Mod position




I believe that's called a cutting cycle.


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'd rather be negged to death than have a penoris.


----------



## independent (Mar 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Anyone you have in mind?



Kos. He has no excuse to even think about using gear let alone a sandwich.


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 6, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> kos. He has no excuse to even think about using gear let alone a sandwich.


 
View attachment 40786


----------



## Watson (Mar 6, 2012)

SupaSwole said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -27164 reputation points from SupaSwole.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


 
thats harsh ahahahhahahaha

cant get on gear lolz, i got dvt right leg and 8 PEs, 5 left lung, 3 right, about 1inch each, im on 8mgs warfarin with an INR 3.5 for life
getting on gear with that? i might as well drink a 50/50 mix of herb/pesticide poured over some broken glass and a few shredded razorblades!

also i dont need gear now, got along way to go from what i read on here before it would be worth spending on it


----------



## redz (Mar 6, 2012)

I just injected 3CC's in my right quad...
1cc Mast E 200mg/ml
1cc Tren E 200mg/ml
1cc TNT 450 (250 Test E, 150 Tren E)

Oh and I did my 5iu's of HGH when i woke up too.

I love gear!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 6, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> thats harsh ahahahhahahaha
> 
> cant get on gear lolz, *i got dvt right leg and 8 PEs*, 5 left lung, 3 right, about 1inch each, im on 8mgs warfarin with an INR 3.5 for life
> getting on gear with that? i might as well drink a 50/50 mix of herb/pesticide poured over some broken glass and a few shredded razorblades!
> ...



How in the fuck are you not dead?


----------



## Watson (Mar 6, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> How in the fuck are you not dead?


 
funny u asked that, doctors asked me the same thing
was jan 2010, got the leg clot in the Philippines, flew back with it which is moronic at best but id rather be a corpse here than let those gimps treat me

lung clots were real f00kers, had a really low blood o2
spent a week at 78%, doctor looked at me and shook his head, said below i think it was 84 i should die in around 5 minutes,
never once had oxygen, 
by week 3 i rose above the level i could survive without o2, even though i wasnt on it
didnt even stop smoking back then (have since)

only good side was they gave me unlimited oxycodone because with that many lung clots i couldnt lay down without coughing fits which meant i couldnt sleep
so id get as high as a mofo on them, hope my liver didnt fail, and sleep sitting up for 6 weeks ahahaha


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 6, 2012)

Do perc 10s count for anything?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 6, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> Do perc 10s count for anything?



Percocet 10 mg with 325 mg acetaminophen. It still has oxycodone, but the acetaminophen "supposedly" increases the effects


----------



## Doogsy (Mar 6, 2012)

Hell Yes! ​


----------



## SFW (Mar 6, 2012)

Who are today's nominees?


bring me their names


----------



## Tesla (Mar 6, 2012)

SFW said:


> Who are today's nominees?
> 
> 
> bring me their names


 
DGG and CellarDoor.


----------



## SFW (Mar 6, 2012)

God damnit, every time i twist and turn DGG's name gets brought up again.

This nigga has 48 hrs to produce some sort of physical evidence he even exists in physical form, or he's going on a 3 day vacation. Destination.....Bansville!


----------



## independent (Mar 6, 2012)

Is there a dosage minimum?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 6, 2012)

SFW said:


> God damnit, every time i twist and turn DGG's name gets brought up again.
> 
> This nigga has 48 hrs to produce some sort of physical evidence he even exists in physical form, or he's going on a 3 day vacation. Destination.....Bansville!


 

That Nigg must provide some semblance of proof that he's even touched a weight in his life.

Saney...errrrrr.... I mean CellarDoor needs to provide full naked bomb pics...


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 6, 2012)

I take 200 mgs a week minimum of test cyp.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 6, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I take 200 mgs a week minimum of test cyp.


 

Not enough.......


----------



## SFW (Mar 6, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> thats harsh ahahahhahahaha
> 
> cant get on gear lolz, i got dvt right leg and 8 PEs, 5 left lung, 3 right, about 1inch each, im on 8mgs warfarin with an INR 3.5 for life
> getting on gear with that? i might as well drink a 50/50 mix of herb/pesticide poured over some broken glass and a few shredded razorblades!
> ...




Are you familiar with Jacked N Tan Inc?


----------



## SFW (Mar 6, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Saney...errrrrr.... I mean CellarDoor needs to provide full naked bomb pics...





CD is already full fledged DRSE and exempt. 


We need more female DRSE though, hence the big booty contest. hopefully that will draw the e-hoes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2012)

SFW said:


> Are you familiar with Jacked N Tan Inc?


 
. .. he needs at least 15mg dbol ED by the sounds of things


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 6, 2012)

Is it just me or does the phrase "taking gear" sound a wittul gay?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> where's my anti penoris vaccine?








Wish granted


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 6, 2012)

SFW said:


> God damnit, every time i twist and turn DGG's name gets brought up again.
> 
> This nigga has 48 hrs to produce some sort of physical evidence he even exists in physical form, or he's going on a 3 day vacation. Destination.....Bansville!








Bring it niger


----------



## Watson (Mar 6, 2012)

SFW said:


> Are you familiar with Jacked N Tan Inc?


 

u might as well post that in greek or polish, it would mean the same ta me!

buff and tanned?


----------



## Watson (Mar 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> . .. he needs at least 15mg dbol ED by the sounds of things


 

googled this one, missus wants 1 more kid first, after that i might since the first thing i just found on it was the abnormal sperm it creates


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi, you have received -207784 reputation points from Dark Geared God.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
bang bang nigga

Regards,
Dark Geared God

Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> Hi, you have received -207784 reputation points from Dark Geared God.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


 
That Mexican has anti-semetic resentments


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2012)

DGG negged me too. Payback time


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 6, 2012)

In for negging of nigs that don't abuse gear!


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 6, 2012)

I use gear but don't look like I use gear, Can I join your team?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> DGG negged me too. Payback time


 

He's on a Neg Bender...WTF??


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> DGG negged me too. Payback time



DAMN DGG!! Heavy just lit you up!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> Is it just me or does the phrase "taking gear" sound a wittul gay?



Taking gear must sound confusingly like taking cock to you


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> DGG negged me too. Payback time


----------

